# Honey flow in northern california



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

We pulled honey a couple weeks ago, & will probably harvest more before winter.


----------



## sph (Jun 25, 2009)

How much (on average) per colony?

How many colonies do you have?


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi Neighbor,
Last Year we got over 100# per hive. The other weekend we pulled 250# from 3 hives.
I have a friend in Martinez, for some reason he never gets any extra in his backyard hives. So what happens in my yard might not happen in yours
Have you checked out Mount Diablo Beekeepers assoc? Good club.


----------



## sph (Jun 25, 2009)

Mike S from MDBK gave my daughter her first hive (which I am now taking care of).

I have been to some meetings and they are good folks. My Thursdays are often busy, though. I'm just sort of muddling my way through this whole bee sitting while my daughters claim to have never asked for these bees in the first place

150# from 3 hives? They're better producers than mine.

We're in Danville and last year we got 80# total from two hives (40 in July & 40 in September). This year I have 3 hives but only pulled 20# from them in July.

I checked them out this weekend & 1 had a pretty full super (I put another super on), another had 3-4 frames full, and the other had bees in the super -- but not a lot of comb or honey. I'm lazy and only want to harvest once in the fall, so I'm wondering whether I should wait until October.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi,
I know Mike, he is a good beekeeper. My wife is the one who lines up the guest speakers for the meetings.
Our second harvest looks like it will be late this year also. Wouldn't be surprised if we do it in Oct.
Maybe I'll meet you at one of the meetings there will be one next week.


----------



## jip (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm in Los Altos so it differs a little from your area. But this year the flow has been strong! Strong hives 5 mediums high, getting 100+ pounds with another 30-40 pounds in a medium I left on top. The bees in my area aren't drawing new comb right now.


----------

